# California multi-family bathroom options - only one bathroom...



## nealderidder (May 23, 2018)

I'm doing my first multi-family project in California. Interesting that the whole Type A - Type B thing doesn't exist in the CBC. There is one area where we're given an option. 1134A.2 gives you these choices:

Option 1 - All bathrooms comply with the following;

Option 2 - Only one bathroom shall comply with the following:

So if I have a unit with a single bathroom, can I comply with Option 1? It's only one bathroom but it is also all of the bathrooms in the unit. I know the easy answer is "No, then you don't have any bathroom with the more stringent accessibility requirements". That's a good argument but it's not what the code says. Maybe the language is just sloppy and I should stop nitpicking?

Thanks,


----------



## nealderidder (May 23, 2018)

I think I just answered my own question. If there is only one bathroom there is no difference between Option 1 and Option 2. They got me on that one!


----------



## mark handler (May 23, 2018)

If that one got you look out for the rest.....


----------



## nealderidder (May 24, 2018)

mark handler said:


> If that one got you look out for the rest.....


Indeed Mark!


----------



## Yikes (May 25, 2018)

Neal, please beware that if you have 2 baths and only one is accessible:
If the accessible bath has a bathtub, and non-accessible bath #2 has a shower, then the shower has to be accessible too.

It's easier to put the same kind of bathing device in both bathrooms.


----------

